# FORUM will be down tonight at 9PM Eastern Daylight (GMT-4)



## Frederick Russ (May 15, 2017)

We are dedicated to building a better forum and unique user experience both now and moving forward. Tonight, at 9PM Eastern Daylight Time, we will be conducting a migration of the server to one more optimally compatible with both our hardware & software needs both now and in the future We are also updating add ons, optimizing a custom build and enhancing technical support. 

We expect the forum to be down a few hours while all of the DNS services update. We should be coming back online early Tuesday morning. Propagation resolution may vary depending on where you live - some may see the forum back almost immediately. Others may need to wait a bit before seeing it online in your area. We apologize for any inconvenience this may pose.


----------

